# Parts for Delta DP250



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

The rear motor pulley on my Delta drill press exploded into pieces. Seems that they had a problem on the 250 and 350. Parts are no longer available according to most part replacement websites.

The part # is AO8514 for DP250/350.

Anybody have an old one to part out? Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ted it isn't very often that you come across a pulley that is really unique. Mostly it is an issue of bore size and diameter and any dealer specializing in power transmission products should be able to fix you up. It looks like the rim is offset from the hub but that might not be that big of a deal. Check and make sure if a pulley that has a hub and rim that are coplanar will work before you go looking for a replacement.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Ted it isn't very often that you come across a pulley that is really unique. Mostly it is an issue of bore size and diameter and any dealer specializing in power transmission products should be able to fix you up. It looks like the rim is offset from the hub but that might not be that big of a deal. Check and make sure if a pulley that has a hub and rim that are coplanar will work before you go looking for a replacement.


This is also the drive pulley for the drill press. There is a spring on the shaft above the pulley that allows the pulley to move up and down slightly for the variable speed. Probably one of those engineering ideas that looked good on paper.

Delta did acknowledge the problem and did offer a fix but that was a few years ago.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you need variable speed? If you find that you mostly use one speed then set the new fixed pulley at that height. It's not an ideal fix but it is better than throwing it away.
There also may be one other option. My 16.5" Delta uses a step pulley on the motor as shown in the linked diagram. Is it possible to replace yours with one of those? Delta 17-900 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Do you need variable speed? If you find that you mostly use one speed then set the new fixed pulley at that height. It's not an ideal fix but it is better than throwing it away.
> There also may be one other option. My 16.5" Delta uses a step pulley on the motor as shown in the linked diagram. Is it possible to replace yours with one of those? Delta 17-900 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementParts.com


Thanks, Chuck. I thought about that option. You're right, it is better than using it for a boat anchor. If I can't find the part, that's probably the route I'll go.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know anything about Reeves drives, but owwm.org (Old Woodworking Machines) has a pretty steady flow of people rebuilding vintage Powermatics with that type of drive system. Also, Steel City (maybe others) uses a Reeves in their 17" drill press--you may get lucky with an interchange part as well. Finally, using "Delta Reeves Drive Pulley" in google will get you some possible paths to pursue. 

Good Luck!!

earl


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It's been a few years, but I had that problem on my DP-250 too. The pulley itself isn't bad. It's just a small manufacturing defect that's easily corrected. 

If I remember correctly, there is a hole for a roll pin that was drilled slightly too large, allowing the roll pin to fall out. I went to the next size larger roll pin and drilled the hole out to the proper size to fit it. The pulley just needs to be re-assembled. In the correct orientation the fingers of each half of the pulley fit together like a box joint. The spring is there to hold them together until you adjust the speed higher. The belt tension will force the halves of this pulley to spread apart as needed when the pulley at the spindle end closes up by the speed change adjustment. I'll try to look at it again today to refresh my memory and will add to this post if I see anything else that may help.


Charley


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> It's been a few years, but I had that problem on my DP-250 too. The pulley itself isn't bad. It's just a small manufacturing defect that's easily corrected.
> 
> If I remember correctly, there is a hole for a roll pin that was drilled slightly too large, allowing the roll pin to fall out. I went to the next size larger roll pin and drilled the hole out to the proper size to fit it. The pulley just needs to be re-assembled. In the correct orientation the fingers of each half of the pulley fit together like a box joint. The spring is there to hold them together until you adjust the speed higher. The belt tension will force the halves of this pulley to spread apart as needed when the pulley at the spindle end closes up by the speed change adjustment. I'll try to look at it again today to refresh my memory and will add to this post if I see anything else that may help.
> 
> ...


No drilling out this pulley, all I have is a hand full of busted pot metal. It literally exploded inside the upper enclosure of the drill press.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to be late getting back to you. A heart attack put me in the hospital Monday afternoon. I had heart surgery on Tuesday and came back home on Wednesday with a new diet and a light duty mandate.

I guess I just assumed that you were having the same problem that I had a few years back. I just fixed my original pulley. I now understand why your pulley can't be fixed. OEM Replacement Parts | DIY Repair | eReplacementParts.com shows the pulley as a discontinued part and the new Delta Machinery Company seems to be concentrating their efforts on new larger tools, but you might try contacting them through their website to see if they can help you Delta® Power Equipment Corporation - Home . They are located in Anderson, SC now.

Charley


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Parts update*

RenovoParts is probably the 'go to' vendor for obsolete Delta/Rockwell parts. They stock some used parts and also machine new parts.

The Reeves Pulley that I need is out of stock now but hopefully by the end of the month I'll have the part. Approximately $45 for both pulley halves.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's not that bad for having it back in full working condition.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If I'm remembering right Delta wanted more than that for the original part. Glad you were able to find a source. 

I had been thinking about how to make a mold from my pulley for you. I have a friend (mechanical Engineer) that has worked with an aluminum casting company on projects that we've done together and thought he might be able to help me do this. 


Charley


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!...hoping you make a speedy recovery, Charley. Sounds like you had multiple bypass surgery. You'll be doing the Boston Marathon before you know it.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Not this time Dan. 

I had triple bypass heart surgery 14 years ago and it took me 8 months to fully recover. I have enough scars from that surgery to look like the passing lane stripes on a road from that one - neck to ankle. For those who don't know, they take arteries from your legs to use as spare parts to fix your heart. The resulting sewing job leaves you scarred almost from neck to ankle and a long recovery after. 

This time I had the heart attack on Monday (a little over a week ago) in the late afternoon. I experienced a much smaller pain than my previous heart attack and the pain was localized just below my neck, but it was exactly the same kind of pain that I had last time. I can only describe heart attack pain as being like drinking Tobasco sauce straight while a fat lady sits on your chest. It's a VERY uncomfortable pressure/pain unlike anything else I've ever experienced.

This time I was prepared. I have kept a fresh bottle of nitro glycerin pills handy ever since that first attack (just in case) and never used them, until now. I took one, and the reduced pain from it convinced me that my pain was really a heart attack. I also took one aspirin (what you are supposed to do) and my son drove me to the emergency room (4 miles away). I took a second nitro glycerin pill when I was reaching the hospital because the pain was coming back.. After an exam and EKG they sent me upstairs with a bottle of liquid nitro glycerin connected to me through an IV to keep me comfortable (it gives you a mygrain headache, but it feels better than the heart pain. It dialates all of your arteries to improve your blood flow) 

The next day they gave me a few tests including an ultra sound exam. At about 5 pm I went into surgery. This time a catheter was inserted into an incision in my hip and into the main artery. They fed this catheter up into my heart arteries using X-Ray video to see where it was going. They inspected all of the arteries on my heart, determined the location of the restrictions and the extent of each restriction. Then they installed 3 stents, a kind of miniature expandable mesh tube made of stainless steel. These were expanded via a tiny bladder on the end of the catheter to hold the restricted portion of the arteries open. I got to watch the whole process on the TV screen and I only had a local anesthetic in my hip. 

The following afternoon I was allowed to go home. I was put on a 10 lb lifting/carrying limit and light duty for 6 weeks. This was all so short and relatively pain free that I don't even feel like it ever happened...almost like a dream. It was definitely better than getting bypass surgery. Unfortunately, they can't fix all artery blockage problems this way and they still need to do bypass surgery for some conditions. I've been told that stents don't always last either, because the body grows tissue over them, much like a piece of iron in a tree, but this has given me a few more years and that makes it all worth it.

Sorry I got off the subject of the OP's original question but I always try to do my best to answer questions. put to me. 


Charley


----------

